# Billing/Coding - Initial Drug Screening at Pain Clinic



## hbv5515 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I am currently working for a brand new pain management clinic. We are trying to figure out how to bill for an initial drug screening of patients. Has anyone had any experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## beckmanj (Sep 30, 2009)

One of my pain doctors does in office drug screen/dip.  Does six strips checking for six different drug catagories.    They are clia waived.  CPT 80101 QW X 6.  I have had no issue in getting paid with any of the insurances so far.


----------



## sfaltinson (Oct 1, 2009)

What dx do you use for the drug screening?


----------



## beckmanj (Oct 6, 2009)

The pain dx code; reason for why they are being seen and then V58.69 as the secondary code.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 6, 2009)

beckmanj said:


> The pain dx code; reason for why they are being seen and then V58.69 as the secondary code.



You would not use the V58.69 for this scenario as this is an initial screenng therefore the pt is not on any high risk meds at the moment.  If nothng else is given then I would go for the V82.9 for the screening.


----------

